# [Q][Discussion]Not enough GSM Developers?



## n4cht (Jul 13, 2012)

Okay, so I want to start developing for other GSM phones as it's been brought to my attention that RootzWiki seems to be primarily CDMA developers, BUT.. I can't afford the non-contract price of a new phone.

So, I'd like to start developing for other GSM phones for RootzWiki, but I would need someone to either 1) Donate a phone, or 2) Donate money for me to buy a new phone.

I was working on taking over Rafyvitto's MIUI port for the HTC Vivid(Holiday), but someone else is also doing that so I decided to go another route and work on something else so right now I'm working on a rom that's as close to vanilla ICS as possible (I call it "AOSP Fables Makes No Sense" because, well... it doesn't make sense. And because it's similar to AOSP, and removes Sense from the HTC Holiday)

So, basically, I am coming to you guys for this. I can/will develop for ANY GSM-based device you want, but I will definitely need help *getting* the device itself. If there's any phone that needs more developers besides the Vivid (Note: I am not stopping work with the Vivid, I'm just looking for *another* GSM-based phone to work with because I heard RootzWiki needs more GSM devs!), let me know! If you have a spare phone of the one you want to see more people work on, send it my way! If you want to donate to help me get whatever phone the majority of RootzWiki decides that I should work with, PM me and I'll give you a way to donate!

(BTW This is not a "Hey guys, buy me a phone!" thread, and certainly not a thread where I get a bunch of people to do something nice for me then vanish without a trace. I will gladly share information with people so they can find me anytime if that's a concern. No scamming intended here. I just heard that RootzWiki needed more GSM devs, but I don't have the sort of disposable income to just pop out and buy a N4 to make roms for everyone. lol)

(EDIT: Also, I am not expecting anyone to cover 100% of the cost of another phone, that'd be crazy. I'm going to save up a bit here and there but unfortunately I have a disabled wife that is in a long battle with social security for her disability, so I'm the only income in the household at the moment so without help it's going to take me for-ev-errrr to save up for a new/used device.)


----------



## yarly (Jun 22, 2011)

n4cht said:


> So, I'd like to start developing for other GSM phones for RootzWiki, but I would need someone to either 1) Donate a phone, or 2) Donate money for me to buy a new phone.


Sorry, but no one is going to give/buy you a phone (even pay for part of it). Especially someone with no concrete experience.



> because I heard RootzWiki needs more GSM devs!


Ones with experience.


----------



## n4cht (Jul 13, 2012)

yarly said:


> Sorry, but no one is going to give/buy you a phone (even pay for part of it). Especially someone with no concrete experience.
> 
> Ones with experience.


So you think that just because I only have one rom posted here that I have no experience? Awesome.


----------



## n4cht (Jul 13, 2012)

Can a mod close this thread? Just found out I've got a 2012 revision Kindle Fire coming my way, so even though it's not a phone, it's still going to have my attention for a while.


----------

